# looking at the LG BD570 for Bluray, DLNA,netflix, vudu, pandora.



## frijoli (Sep 6, 2010)

*Is there a better option than the LG BD570 for Bluray, DLNA,netflix, vudu, pandora.*

Is there a better option?
I have an Oppo in our theater, but My wife wants a bluray player for the living room and craft room. Netflix and media playing are on the radar. Vudu is a real option as well for me.
Is there something better than the LG BD570 with DLNA support, Vudu, netflix, and Pandora? I've done a fair amount of research and ended up at this player, but I'm also not up on everything out there.

Thanks,
Clay


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If the LG has everything that you are looking for then I'd buy it.


----------

